# New Lockman Cars/Parts



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

I figured I'd list this stuff here since there isn't a Swap and Sell forum for drag racing:

All parts are brand new/still in original packaging-

*Chassis:*
-(2) Pro Stock/Pro Mod Chassis
-(2) Funny Car Chassis
-(1) Top Fuel Dragster Chassis

*Tires:*
-(6) Mounted Rear Tires/Wheels
-(2) Pair 1" wheels w/ o-rings
-(2) pair 1.5" wheels w/ o-rings

*Parts:*
-(3) Graphite switch plates
-(6) 1/12 Rear Hubs /Black
-(1) Ctr. Point Front Axle Kit
-(4) Hollow Rear Axles
-(3) L.Side Rear Bulk Head /Black
-(3) R.Side Bulk Head / Motor Plates / Black
-(10) Kingpins
-(2) 1/10 Rear Hubs / Red
-(8) Switches

Would like to sell as package but will split up. 

Call me at the shop or email me as I never get to check the boards...:thumbsup:

Thanks,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
518-452-0422
[email protected]


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

SOLD :woohoo:


----------

